
Hiring a Star Web Designer - brlewis
http://ourdoings.com/2008-02-12#news.yc20080530
======
brlewis
Resubmitted in response to

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=204130> "What to do if you are a good
developer but no designer?"

